

The Pirate Bay goes down after legal pressure - adamhowell
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-goes-down-following-legal-pressure-100517/

======
Qz
'goes down' in the title kind of makes it sound like the site is down for
good, which isn't the case.

------
Groxx
_The Pirate Bay is suffering some temporary downtime as their bandwidth
provider has stopped passing through traffic. A week ago, Hollywood got an
injunction to effectively shut down the Pirate Bay by threatening its provider
with huge fines. The Pirate Bay team is currently working on a solution._

They'll be back.

------
jacquesm
They'll be back. We've been here before. Also, it's their provider that shut
them down, the pirate bay has little to do with that.

Weren't they their own provider?

Meanwhile if you are looking for the torrent of some linux distro, there is
always <http://torrindex.com/>

------
pedrokost
What's the real purpose of shutting sites like TPB down? People won't rush to
stores to get the movies they want to see if they can't download them.

~~~
coffeeaddicted
Funny thing is I would actually prefer downloading from official (maybe more
legal) sources if I would find way to do that in my country, with my favorite
OS, without stupid DRM restrictions and warnings and maybe for sane prices.
But living in Germany and using Linux - such a movie-download service does to
my knowledge in 2010 still not exist and is also not in sight.

Something like eDonkey but at the cost of lets say 1€ per GB and I would be
happy. Then a DVD would be same price like cheap DVD's in a shop and I can
decide to go with lower-quality if I don't want to spend as much.

I don't even know why producers don't just do that. Or maybe they do in other
countries?

~~~
froo
> _Funny thing is I would actually prefer downloading from official (maybe
> more legal) sources if I would find way to do that in my country_

You're not the only one.

[http://www.news.com.au/technology/download-
culture/internet-...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/download-
culture/internet-pirates-say-theyd-pay-for-legal-downloads/story-
fn58oolp-1225863187697)

Title is "Most pirates say they'd pay for legal downloads"

------
jrockway
Good strategy. People aren't going to care about the politics of file sharing
until they can't get what they want for free anymore. Taking the Pirate Bay
down is the first step towards organized dissent that removes the laws that
the media companies are relying on in the first place.

Also, an injunction without oral arguments? That will last, oh, maybe a few
hours...

~~~
wmf
It's not a strategy; they didn't shut down voluntarily and it's only for a few
hours.

~~~
jrockway
I was using the word "good" sarcastically and was applying it to the media
companies' strategy.

------
tansey
I always see sites that decide either they allow everything or they shut down.
Why is obfuscation never an option?

What if you had separate sites dedicated to each of the following steps:

1\. Start a bt site, advertised as a site for baking recipes. Seed the site
with tons of existing videos on baking, to increase legitimacy.

2\. Create a translator site for each baking-related keyword. For example,
"muffins" = "Lost".

3\. Write a browser plug-in that translates the baking site into the real
torrent site.

Who would one sue then? Would it not work simply because the __AA would
constantly request torrents to be taken down?

I know TPB has a political agenda, so they might not want to do this.. but
sites like mininova could have.

~~~
callahad
It wouldn't work because the first site would still be facilitating copyright
infringement, and thus still subject to legal pressure. Calling it by a code-
name doesn't remove its copyright, nor does hiding it amongst legally
redistributable torrents.

Simply put, you'd sue everyone involved in the creation of that
infrastructure. The second site and the guy who wrote the browser plugin may
be able to escape unscathed, but the first site would be in exactly the same
predicament as The Pirate Bay, Mininova, etc., except with the added bonus of
trying to hide what they were doing. That wouldn't go over well in court.

------
dmn001
latest from www.twitter.com/tpb [http://newteevee.com/2010/05/17/the-pirate-
bay-forced-offlin...](http://newteevee.com/2010/05/17/the-pirate-bay-forced-
offline-trading-continues/)

There are many torrent spiders/indexers that host torrents from many websites.
e.g. <http://www.torrentz.com/> and nearly all torrents use DHT and multiple
trackers. Taking 1 site down temporarily doesn't affect anything.

------
chaosmachine
Torrentfreak seems to be down, too. Just getting a blank page. Edit: looks
like it was just my ISP.

Anyway, here's the Guardian:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/may/17/pirate...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/may/17/pirate-
bay-offline)

~~~
baby
Torrentfreak is not down for me (France).

------
viraptor
If I remember correctly the original TPB guys claimed that servers are out of
their control now, which is why they can't take it down. But now I read
there's "Managing Director Sven Olaf Kamphuis". Is there some official
ownership of TPB again?

~~~
omarchowdhury
Kamphuis is the managing director of the hosting company

~~~
viraptor
It makes sense now, thanks.

------
hassenben
They need to switch to a complete distributed architecture. Where the site,
the tracker, everything is hosted by users. This way, no corporate tools can
target them.

The "how" is much more complicated though.

~~~
dlnovell
Maybe the diaspora guys can tackle this in the fall after they've knocked out
their distributed fb

~~~
die_sekte
In the fall? Next month. With Ruby® on® Rails®, building a Facebook clone will
take mere minutes!

------
davidmurphy
Call me crazy, but I dislike piracy. Back when I was at my first startup, we
found that people pirated our own software, and it stunk.

So I don't want to pirate other intellectual property.

------
danh
And now they are back.

